# he's dead.. :(



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bernie renamed chip, which we got on sunday has died... I just can't believe it, he was full of life, and showed virtually no signs of being ill. Earlier i saw the smallest amount of something brown, I mean literally less that 0.5 of a cm, i removed it and gave some clean bedding anyway. He got up walked a lil funny, but didnt think nothing of it has just woken up and then returned to bed. I made an extention for his cage today and was waiting for him to wake up properly, when it got to quarter to 10 i got concerned, and then i finally braved opening the cage . I swear i was less upset when my pets died when i was a child. I'm almost certain it was wet tail from insepcting him, but they say when a ham got wet tail the poo realy obvious and smells, but there was no signs like that, thats why i didnt suspect.

And i've jus read that when you get a new hamster to keep them in a differnt room from other pets for 1 to 2 weeks bcos if ill can travel in the air!! first time i've ever read that, so now goin crazy with disenfectant and put domino in my bedroom. I'm terrified she going to get it. Never ever had an ill hamster before, and domino on anitbiotics (cysistus) and the other dead, hopefully the antibiotics will also provide extra protection to prevent her getting it.

I'm sorry to write it all out in such detail, i'm still v.upset.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Im so so sorry for your loss R.I.P little one


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P LITTLE ONE XXXX


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

So Sorry for your loss xx R.I.P little one xx


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

R.I.P little dude. I also lost a hamster today Grumps


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:crying: Sorry for both your losses. RIP little hammies x x x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

So sorry 

R.I.P.....Run free over Rainbow Bridge little guy xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry for you losses, have fun at the bridge little guys.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Aww, I'm so sorry!!  RIP Little guy xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Nathan91 said:


> R.I.P little dude. I also lost a hamster today Grumps


So sory for both your losses  R.I.P little guys


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Poor little guy  x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

RIP little one.
Brown stuff can usually mean some organs have stopped working 
x


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nathan91 said:


> R.I.P little dude. I also lost a hamster today Grumps


i'm sorry for your loss too, only had mine a lil while, must be even harder when you've had a bond over such a long time.

Thanks for all your kind messages, he was very small and I suspect he may have been younger than they said..


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry to you both for you loss, 
RIP little ones


----------

